# 6.7 Powerstroke



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

Thinking about trading my 2013 f250 6.2 gas in on a 6.7 diesel this would be my first diesel. Any problems with the 6.7 ? I am driving a 2015 6.7 f250 rental right now while mine is in the body shop (Thanks to a drunk driver) and am very impressed with the power. Interested in input of switching to the Diesel.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It would take an act of Congress to get me to buy another diesel, of ANY brand in anything less than a 450/550 class truck. They're all an over rated expensive pain in the ass cluster****. 

The only way I'd consider it is if it were ALWAYS hooked to a minimum of 15K pounds, and if you're towing that constantly you need a 450/550. Anything less than that, a gas engine is just fine.

Just my opinion after having nothing but diesels and making the switch on our last 2 trucks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do you want to switch?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Do I need 600 horses..... No, but I like it

Op, I do 45-50K a year. On 4th 6.7 with no/none problems.

Buy gas unless you need diesel.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

After buying 1ton diesel pickups since '92 I went for a gasser in a '15. The $8,500.00 premium for a diesel and operating cost didn't make sense to me. 
As JDG said pulling over 15k go diesel and go with a 450/550.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;1988467 said:


> Why do you want to switch?


X2. If you're just impressed but don't really need it....keep your gasser.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Banksy;1989621 said:


> X2. If you're just impressed but don't really need it....keep your gasser.


X3 on above comment


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Once you look at the price difference between a gasser and an oil burner, I think your lust will dissipate pretty quickly. As others have said, unless you really _need _a diesel, it makes absolutely no economic sense.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JD...please do let us know how you really feel about those power house diesels. 

I am still looking for those spark plugs. But I get about 19 MPG with my 03 Dodge with 378,000 miles on it and plow with it every winter. Still holding up quite well for me...but then it is Cummins.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

On a Call;1989670 said:


> JD...please do let us know how you really feel about those power house diesels.
> 
> I am still looking for those spark plugs. But I get about 19 MPG with my 03 Dodge with 378,000 miles on it and plow with it every winter. Still holding up quite well for me...but then it is Cummins.


My last truck was a 2004 Ram 2500 with the zero emissions HO Cummins. Comparing that (and yours) to today's new diesels is almost apples and oranges. I could sit in the engine bay of that truck and work on it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

thelettuceman;1989629 said:


> X3 on above comment


X4, I want a diesel, I love them, but the cost is more then I'm willing to pay. Plus the gassers are pretty impressive these days.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Go buy two maybe three good used southern diesels for the same money


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Banksy;1989684 said:


> My last truck was a 2004 Ram 2500 with the zero emissions HO Cummins. Comparing that (and yours) to today's new diesels is almost apples and oranges. I could sit in the engine bay of that truck and work on it.


Hit the nail on the head.

We have 2 3'rd gen 6.7 Dodges. That's enough experience for me to say piss on diesel.

They are more fun to drive and tow with, but I'm not trying to have fun. I'm trying to run a business and make money.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Bummer you had problems. What were your issues with them ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

On a Call;1989860 said:


> Bummer you had problems. What were your issues with them ?


There dodges...need anyone say more


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call;1989670 said:


> JD...please do let us know how you really feel about those power house diesels.
> 
> I am still looking for those spark plugs. But I get about 19 MPG with my 03 Dodge with 378,000 miles on it and plow with it every winter. Still holding up quite well for me...but then it is Cummins.


My gasser gets about 13-14 mpg and gas is about 25% less then diesel per gal so that makes the dollars per mile a wash. I haven't put a nickel into my gas engines, everytime I fix a diesel it cost me thousands. Not to mention the extra cost of the diesel engine new or used.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call;1989860 said:


> Bummer you had problems. What were your issues with them ?


Emissions control systems equipment. Sensors, filters, valves, coolers, turbo vanes, etc.

Then we went the emissions delete route with a stock power EFI Live tune. Just opened up a whole nother can of worms.

The ONLY up side to the diesels (if there can be a gold flake in a pile of ****) is the fact that they burn about 30% less fuel plowing and the torque helps carry you through heavier snows. Still isn't worth it.

One has yet to go to the shop for engine/transmission work and the bill been less than 4 figures. These diesel shops think they're God and charge a small fortune to even write up a repair order.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am hoping Ford ups the power on the 6.2 gas for 17. The engine will be 7 years old at that point with no hp increase...or mpg increase. I sure hope they don't leave it alone and try to say the 700lb lighter aluminum body is the same as a power increase. If they don't add power to it, I may just go diesel in 17.
My F350 is not exactly snappy with the plow on and a full hopper of wet sand...even with 4:30 gearing.
It works, but it returns 7 mpg all winter. I am in the throttle a lot.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Banksy;1989684 said:


> My last truck was a 2004 Ram 2500 with the zero emissions HO Cummins. Comparing that (and yours) to today's new diesels is almost apples and oranges. I could sit in the engine bay of that truck and work on it.


I don't think there is even a motor in the engine bay of my 6.7. I think it's just filled with plastic covers, various coolers and heat exchangers, and an assortment of tubes and hoses and the motor is actually somewhere else on the truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mark13;1991540 said:


> I don't think there is even a motor in the engine bay of my 6.7. I think it's just filled with plastic covers, various coolers and heat exchangers, and an assortment of tubes and hoses and the motor is actually somewhere else on the truck.


Very scary under there!


----------



## bellcon (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had four diesels since 01' . 2 fords , 2 Chevys. Love them, just bought a gas Chevy. 8-10k for the motor and tranny option, dpf, def, regen, anti gel in the winter, they (mine anyway) take forever to heat up and throw heat. Not supposed to let them idle anymore. When they break, they break big. Just seems like it's become more of a hassle than what it's worth. Friend of mine rins a fairly large construction company, he's in the process of weeding out all his diesel one ton dumps for the same reasons. He still has a diesel pickup cause he likes it but no more fleet trucks.
Do I like driving the diesel better? Absolutely! Do I think it's worth it , no. But hey, I waste money on all sorts of toys that are a worse investment than a diesel truck. Snowmobiles, atv, etc... It's a toy you get to use everyday, your call. Right now I'm glad my new truck is gas.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

We plow with a 02 F350 with the 7.3D and a 03 with the 5.4G. The diesel definitely wins in the push contest hands down, mind you we get normally a lot of light snow here in Calgary and then only heavy at the start and end of the season. Both trucks have been amazing. My 2013 F450 has the 6.7D in it and it pulls a 44' enclosed trailer that when loaded I am normally between 27000 and 39000lbs (my registered weight is 18000kg (39600lb)). This truck has 345000km (210000 miles approx) in the last 2 years. We are just seeing problems start with it now, needs a new turbo, had exhaust leaks but other than that the truck has been solid. It goes coast to coast to coast, all over Canada and the USA and sees all weather conditions and copious amounts of mountain driving. It idles all winter long when I am in the northern areas as I have no access to plugging in my block heater in the middle of the sticks. This truck can pull the nuts off a bull if it has to. If you are trailering any amount of time the 6.7 is a great start.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

bellcon;1991893 said:


> I've had four diesels since 01' . 2 fords , 2 Chevys. Love them, just bought a gas Chevy. 8-10k for the motor and tranny option, dpf, def, regen, anti gel in the winter, they (mine anyway) take forever to heat up and throw heat. Not supposed to let them idle anymore. When they break, they break big. Just seems like it's become more of a hassle than what it's worth. Friend of mine rins a fairly large construction company, he's in the process of weeding out all his diesel one ton dumps for the same reasons. He still has a diesel pickup cause he likes it but no more fleet trucks.
> Do I like driving the diesel better? Absolutely! Do I think it's worth it , no. But hey, I waste money on all sorts of toys that are a worse investment than a diesel truck. Snowmobiles, atv, etc... It's a toy you get to use everyday, your call. Right now I'm glad my new truck is gas.


I have had 2 diesels same here I loved them now mind you no re gen stuff or def because they where old. But repairs to them only saw the dealer and where costly.i think the only way I would get one now is if it stayed under warranty,which would mean trading in every what 3-4 years.i just got a chevy gasser and so far I am happy


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

forbidden;1992160 said:


> It goes coast to coast to coast, all over Canada and the USA


Can I ask what you do with the truck and trailer driving all over north america?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Shoe salesman.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1992295 said:


> Shoe salesman.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Legal commercial carrier for Canada and the USA. Move lots of high end cars, restored collectors, aircraft, household moves etc. Shoes sales only happen when the guys are away from their wives. I move lots of stuff Canada to USA and USA to Canada. Really like Texas and Arizona runs.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

forbidden;1992371 said:


> Legal commercial carrier for Canada and the USA. Move lots of high end cars, restored collectors, aircraft, household moves etc. Shoes sales only happen when the guys are away from their wives. I move lots of stuff Canada to USA and USA to Canada. Really like Texas and Arizona runs.


Ever consider auditioning for Shipping Wars? Thumbs Up


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1988466 said:


> It would take an act of Congress to get me to buy another diesel, of ANY brand in anything less than a 450/550 class truck. They're all an over rated expensive pain in the ass cluster****.
> 
> The only way I'd consider it is if it were ALWAYS hooked to a minimum of 15K pounds, and if you're towing that constantly you need a 450/550. Anything less than that, a gas engine is just fine.
> 
> Just my opinion after having nothing but diesels and making the switch on our last 2 trucks.


Same here. Years ago we went all diesel on our trucks including pickups. After going through the 6.0, 6.4 and duramax issues we are gradually replacing the pickups withe gas power. Yes the 6.7 are more reliable than the other motors they due have their issues with injector pumps, head gaskets and every so often catastrophic piston failure. Then add in the fact that diesel by me is $.50 a gall more than gasoline. As stated above unless you are towing all the time with it there is no reason to have a diesel powered truck for all that extra cost.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark13;1991540 said:


> I don't think there is even a motor in the engine bay of my 6.7. I think it's just filled with plastic covers, various coolers and heat exchangers, and an assortment of tubes and hoses and the motor is actually somewhere else on the truck.


LOL. You are correct, it's back under the dash. That's why they pull the whole cab up off the chassis anytime they need to do more than an oil change.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Banksy;1993374 said:


> Ever consider auditioning for Shipping Wars? Thumbs Up


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok so from reading You guys, wouldn't
Be worth or make any différence to plow 
long pushes with a diesel ,, my gas truck
Does thé job but i was under thé impression
That it would be worth to have One of each..
Summer Time i haul an enclosed 28' its
Light and use between jobs so i gues i should
probably stick with another gas .....


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

everyone has their own opinion. i will never buy a gas powered truck again. 
for me diesel is a better option. better mileage per gallon, and they cost way less to maintain.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

How does it cost less to maintain? Especially a modern one


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I've always been of the opinion that it is better to have more power/torque than needed. I would rather baby a diesel than strain/max out my gasser all day long. Also, I think the diesel's trans coolers and what not are bigger. I can drive my diesel around hauling my mowers, dumpsters or skid steer and do so without having to bury the throttle to get on the interstate or pass/climb a hill. MAYBE A V-10 WOULD BE OK, BUT NO WAY WOULD I DRIVE A V-8 GAS WORK TRUCK. And a V-10, probably can't pass a gas station w/o stopping.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

tjctransport;1994008 said:


> everyone has their own opinion. i will never buy a gas powered truck again.
> for me diesel is a better option. better mileage per gallon, and they cost way less to maintain.


I agree a diesel gets better mileage but if you consider the fact that diesel fuel cost more per gal then gas plus the extra cost of the DEF fluid for the new diesels I think your pretty close to even money.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

derekslawncare;1993475 said:


> LOL. You are correct, it's back under the dash. That's why they pull the whole cab up off the chassis anytime they need to do more than an oil change.


Pulling cabs if you have the means is pretty convenient.

I took this about a month ago at my friends shop.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark13;1994191 said:


> Pulling cabs if you have the means is pretty convenient.
> 
> I took this about a month ago at my friends shop.


Yep, seen it many times at the dealer. And like I said, it's done for pretty much anything more than an oil change.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1994013 said:


> How does it cost less to maintain? Especially a modern one


because my diesels do not break down. all they need is an oil change ever 10k miles and a fuel filter every other oil change. 
gas trucks need oil change every 5k miles, and eat on average 4-5 $80 coils per year. plus they average 12-13 mpg where the diesels average 15-17 mpg.
and the crap they call gas goes bad in about 3 months, diesel does not go bad if the truck sits. 


LapeerLandscape;1994053 said:


> I agree a diesel gets better mileage but if you consider the fact that diesel fuel cost more per gal then gas plus the extra cost of the DEF fluid for the new diesels I think your pretty close to even money.


no smurf pee used on my trucks, the 6.7's have been deleted. 
diesels use rite around 1 gallon per hour plowing, the gas trucks use rite around 2.5 gallons per hour.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

tjctransport;1994249 said:


> because my diesels do not break down. all they need is an oil change ever 10k miles and a fuel filter every other oil change.
> gas trucks need oil change every 5k miles, and eat on average 4-5 $80 coils per year. plus they average 12-13 mpg where the diesels average 15-17 mpg.
> and the crap they call gas goes bad in about 3 months, diesel does not go bad if the truck sits.
> 
> ...


Those pictures above look like they cost a little more then an $80. coil change.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

tjctransport;1994249 said:


> because my diesels do not break down. all they need is an oil change ever 10k miles and a fuel filter every other oil change.
> gas trucks need oil change every 5k miles, and eat on average 4-5 $80 coils per year. plus they average 12-13 mpg where the diesels average 15-17 mpg.
> and the crap they call gas goes bad in about 3 months, diesel does not go bad if the truck sits.
> 
> ...


You forgot to include the cost of helicoils for the heads when the spark plugs strip out during removal or blow out 2 days later driving down the road.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

The 6.2 is a much different animal than the 5.4. I've driven both unloaded and the 6.2 keeps up just fine. If you tow all the time or need the extra capacity hit up the 6.7.


The 6.7 de-rated F-550's we had at the telco were pretty pokey, but they also were sitting around 14k a piece with bins and bucket. Both of the 2011's split a piston and required a full block replacement. It was a major issue with the early run for high GVWR 6.7 trucks, don't think it affected the 250s and 350s though.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

derekslawncare;1994270 said:


> You forgot to include the cost of helicoils for the heads when the spark plugs strip out during removal or blow out 2 days later driving down the road.


i have never had a spark plug spit out or rip the threads out of the head, and i have replaced well over 30 sets. 
i change plugs on a warm engine, and torque them to 15 ftlbs.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

tjctransport;1994339 said:


> i have never had a spark plug spit out or rip the threads out of the head, and i have replaced well over 30 sets.
> i change plugs on a warm engine, and torque them to 15 ftlbs.


The Ford 5.4 was real bad for that.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

tjctransport;1994339 said:


> i have never had a spark plug spit out or rip the threads out of the head, and i have replaced well over 30 sets.
> i change plugs on a warm engine, and torque them to 15 ftlbs.


See LL's post below. I was an ASE certified tech for 20 yrs of my life. We helicoiled about 1 a month. All the tool trucks (Snap On, Matco) sold kits just for that purpose. Very common, you just must be really lucky, especially if you are doing it on a warm engine. That is when it was most prone to happen.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, they plugs usually shoot out when the motor is warm.....and running

On my 4th 6.7 with about 180K collectively, about 40k before deleting them. The only warranty work I've had is on my current truck when I twisted out the front drive axle this past winter. Currently, diesel is cheaper then gas, well for the last 3-4 weeks anyways.

Gas vs diesel is just a pissing war. I love my Diesels, I miss the sound of the 7.3 and the 6.0.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;1994349 said:


> The Ford 5.4 was real bad for that.


If you zip them out with a 3/8" impact they don't really have time to separate in the head.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Banksy;1993374 said:


> Ever consider auditioning for Shipping Wars? Thumbs Up


I am their #1 ranked carrier in Canada, normally about #75 out of over 600,000 on the site.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Had to replace the turbo in my 6.7L, still was working but big loss in boost. Damn thing failed on me headed through Oklahoma City but kept running. Made it to Houston, then up to near Cleveland and back to Calgary, then up to northern Alberta and back home. Replacement time. Last years model turbo or this years was the dilemma..... $3400 for this years, $1200 for last years and they could not tell me of any difference. Easy choice. Back up and running again, headed to Chicago and Maryland somewhere.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

forbidden;1996983 said:


> headed to Chicago


Coming to visit olddog and I?


----------

